# Surgery for Hematoma?



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

So I crashed three weeks ago, broke a collarbone, and hit hard on the hip. I now have a 6" wide hematoma on the hip, like a large bump. The coloration has returned to normal, but the hematoma isn't getting any smaller. The doctor today referred me to a plastic surgeon, obviously for possible surgery.

Has anyone else had anything like this and did it eventually return to normal, or did you have surgery or another remedy? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Lesrace82 (Feb 21, 2009)

I crashed my fourwheeler a couple years ago and had a pretty bad hematoma. I never did anything with it, and its still there. Im not sure if it got smaller or anything though.


----------



## honkinunit (Aug 6, 2004)

*Surgery?*

Did you have the surgery? What did it involve, and how did it come out? I have the same issue, although mine is only 10 days old...


----------



## Lesrace82 (Feb 21, 2009)

No, I never did anything with it. I'm about 50 lbs overweight right now so i just have lopsided love handles at this point. If I ever get the weight off that I want to lose, i might have to have it looked at again depending on how it looks.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Yes, I had the surgery four weeks after the accident. Although it's a surgical procedure, it's actually an out patient procedure called "puncture aspiration seroma" where they drain the hematoma with a large needle while under local anesthesia. A total of four procedures are scheduled, about a week apart. They seem to remove about 10cc of fluid each time on the first two procedures done so far. I have two more to go but the lump is much smaller now but still noticeable.

The doctor said that one month was not too long to wait before the first procedure as they like to let it resolve somewhat on its own. Given enough time the body may reabsorb the lump but it could take a year or might never happen, so you should consult with a doctor. They sent me to a plastic surgeon. Ice was suggested to reduce the initial swelling but heat was recommended between the procedures to help liquify the lump.

Good luck and let me know if you have more questions.


----------



## spec306 (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a hematoma from really bad pedal strike on the back of my calf. I never did anything about it, other than massage, and it eventually went away on its' own. Like Econoline mentioned, it did take about a year before it was gone.


----------



## 56cbr600rr (Oct 16, 2008)

I have one that is on my lower shin from a accident where my frame raked it. Kinda a hard knot in there that I can kinda move around. I'd kinda like to have it taken out.


----------



## joe500 (Jul 17, 2009)

i got one about 6 months ago on the side of my knee, almost as big as my kneecap.
It's gradually gone down, but it's not quite entirely gone yet.


----------



## Woodcore (Jul 30, 2009)

I gave myself a nice hematoma on the abdomen riding a few weeks ago. The pain has pretty much gone away and the size of it seems to be stable maybe even shrinking a bit. The Dr. suggested hot/warm compresses to help break up the blood and fluid and said that it could take a good 6 months or more for it to fully disappear.


----------



## Gamin (Dec 10, 2008)

I had a huge one on my thigh after hitting a tree snowboarding. I had minor surgery to drain it and quite a long thin hose was installed. I had to change the bandages constantly as it drained. Pretty disgusting but effective. Everything was back to normal within 10 days.


----------

